
Can you use Emojis and Swipes to get feedback - Adityaahluwalia
https://medium.com/@aditya_DIKY/why-we-used-emojis-and-swipes-to-build-a-feedback-tool-sentiments-d864b994b2e1
======
brudgers
Sentiments home page: [http://www.sentiments.me/](http://www.sentiments.me/)

